# So I have found a cheap setup/parts list



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

*MOTHERBOARD:*
INTEL D945GRWLK PICO BTX MOTHERBOARD - BLKD945GRWLK

INTEL D945GRWLK PICO BTX MOTHERBOARD | eBay

*PROCESSOR:*

INTEL P4 520J BX80547PG2800E

2.8GHZ INTEL P4 520J 800MHZ 1MB LGA775 BX80547PG2800E | eBay

*OPERATING SYSTEM:*

WINDOWS XP PROFESSIONAL

HP COMPAQ OEM WINDOWS XP PRO PROFESSIONAL COA + DISK | eBay


----------



## Spyder Z 15 (Jan 5, 2007)

That Mobo is about the size of a sheet of paper. I personally would only use mini-atx or pico-atx.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Ultimateherts said:


> *PROCESSOR:*
> 
> INTEL P4 520J BX80547PG2800E
> 
> 2.8GHZ INTEL P4 520J 800MHZ 1MB LGA775 BX80547PG2800E | eBay



TDP (Thermal Design Power) is waayyy too high to use this processor in a confined space without resorting to fans for cooling, and is high power consumption. Look for something with a lower TDP (like a mobile processor, or one with a passive cooling system like an Atom).

I chose to go with a Core i7 mobile processor that has a maximum 35w TDP (spendy, but manageable heat output, and much lower power consumption than a desktop processor).


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Freedom First said:


> TDP (Thermal Design Power) is waayyy too high to use this processor in a confined space without resorting to fans for cooling, and is high power consumption. Look for something with a lower TDP (like a mobile processor, or one with a passive cooling system like an Atom).
> 
> I chose to go with a Core i7 mobile processor that has a maximum 35w TDP (spendy, but manageable heat output, and much lower power consumption than a desktop processor).


You could do that, but then the cost goes up and up. I was referring to a simple cost effect system. The total cost of that system including Windows is around $110 - $120. See the killer cost of DIY CAR PC is always the cost of the Microsoft OS. You just need memory, hard drive, and optical drive.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Spyder Z 15 said:


> That Mobo is about the size of a sheet of paper. I personally would only use mini-atx or pico-atx.


Then you would lose expandability for future use! The motherboard I linked to has one pci express for future upgrades.


----------



## Arominus (Apr 7, 2010)

Ultimateherts said:


> You could do that, but then the cost goes up and up. I was referring to a simple cost effect system. The total cost of that system including Windows is around $110 - $120. See the killer cost of DIY CAR PC is always the cost of the Microsoft OS. You just need memory, hard drive, and optical drive.


Cheap is not always good. That CPU is pretty much the hottest running CPU ever made for a PC. It does not throttle itself and basicly mimics a small nuclear reactor. 

You have no idea what your getting into, i've seen these prescott era p4's turn a full sized case into a sauna. I can't imagine stuffing one into a small area. Its insane.


----------

